
The Millennials Are Coming for the Boomers' Money - wslh
https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/millennials-are-coming-boomers-money-one-bank-sees-generational-conflict-breaking-out
======
wmeredith
For those that don’t know... Zero Hedge is an alt-right conspiracy rag. I’d
take anything published there (under the Tyler Durden byline, ha) with a huge
grain of salt. They’re very clear about their agenda.

Know your sources: [https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/zero-
hedge/](https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/zero-hedge/)

~~~
throwaway29303
What part of the original post do you disagree with, though?

